# Project AJI finished



## bieniek (Jul 17, 2011)

White steel plus Mopane-Mgurure handle and mahogany pinless saya with small mgurure cap. 
The tang hole finish is epoxy mixed with wood dust for perfect coloration.

This is my first handle and also first saya project. Coated with linseed oil

I used only hand tools for this one, apart of drill of course.


----------



## bieniek (Jul 17, 2011)




----------



## oivind_dahle (Jul 17, 2011)

Nice! You should be proud!


----------



## Darkhoek (Jul 17, 2011)

That looks very well made. Congrats on that excellent result.

DarKHoek


----------



## bieniek (Jul 17, 2011)

Cheers Guys, its nice to hear  

Thanks


----------



## Lefty (Jul 17, 2011)

That looks great! Very nice work!


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Jul 17, 2011)

Beautiful work! Thanks for sharing with us.

Rick


----------



## Eamon Burke (Jul 17, 2011)

Very nice! How long did it take you to carve them out?


----------



## bieniek (Jul 17, 2011)

It took me around 20 hours on saya, but in days it was four. 
Handle was easier, it took maybe 15 tops, but that is cause i never worked with such a hard wood before, so one way it was harder, but on the other very rewarding


----------



## SpikeC (Jul 17, 2011)

Very nice work!


----------

